# Runny nose



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

So, little Fiona (I don't think I'll be able to call her little much longer) has a clear runny nose. Her temp is 102.7, she's eating and acting fine, eyes bright, so I'm guessing it's a weather-related cold type thing. (Plus they are due for a bedding change in their shelter - taking care of that tonight when Dad brings home some straw) I'm giving her garlic 2x a day and I have some chewable vitamin C but I don't know if I should give it to her, or how much to give. 

What do you think?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I would not worry about it. As long as her temp is normal and she is acting fine I would let her fight it off. :thumb:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd let it runs its course, unless she's getting worse. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have vet RX you could put a drop in each nostril. That wont hurt and might help. Other than that just watch for any other signs.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

How long should it take to "run its course"? Her nose is still running, but still clear and still no temp. TSC didn't have any VetRX and neither did the feed store, but they did have something called Terra-Vet 10 which they said sounded close to the same thing - I didn't really know what VetRX was to tell them what was in it  so I'm not sure what the Terra-Vet is either. But I got a package of it, haven't given any to her or anything though. It's Tetracycline Hydrochloride soluble powder, and is an antibiotic, so I figured it couldn't hurt to have it on hand, even for our chickens or cows if I can't use it for the goats. 

Anyway, what should I do now? I'm still giving the garlic, should I also do Vitamin C now? I know that this rainy weather can't be helping matters.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

This is the VetRX http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=16742 
It is natural not a antibiotic so I am much quicker to use it and only use antibiotic when needed. 
It has been quite a while to still have the runny nose. Temp is normal? No other symptoms? Could it be allergies?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Logan. I'll have to order me some of that. I've not given her any of the Terra-Vet. 

Temp is normal, no other symptoms. Nothing has been changed so I don't know if it's an allergy or not, but don't think so. She is getting better now though, not nearly as much snot. (sorry)


----------

